

Here is the hacker movies' stuntman - tarikozket
http://hackertyper.net/?utm=hackernews_tarikozket

======
duiker101
Yay! Creator of hackertyper here! Nice to see that people still like it :)
lately it's been used in numerous videos, even one with Key & Peele
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHQr0HCIN2w](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHQr0HCIN2w)
@ 0:34 and more amateur projects like
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5n7sPScQM_s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5n7sPScQM_s)

It is always amazing to see the creativity of people!

~~~
lotsofcows
Didn't this use to have loads of options to change the colours / speed /
source code used / etc? Or was that a different project?

------
otoburb
Stared at the blinking cursor waiting for _something_ to happen and then
started typing. Refreshingly amusing!

------
shawabawa3
If you press capslock 3 times it comes up with "ACCESS DENIED", if you press
alt 3 times you get "ACCESS GRANTED"

------
mtmail
How come the special '?utm=hackernews_tarikozket' got added at the end of the
URL?

~~~
teh_klev
Probably because it's been posted a few times before and the querystring is to
make the url look different so it can be posted....again:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=hackertyper.ne...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=hackertyper.net)

------
gberger
/?utm=hackernews_tarikozket

~~~
tarikozket
[http://theandrewmiller.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/10/enhanc...](http://theandrewmiller.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/10/enhanced-buzz-14954-1296670473-11.jpg)

:) speechless...

------
dllthomas
Very cool!

